# Hood Scoop!



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

http://gallery.thevboard.com/view.p...c=myspecv.JPG&dispsize=512&start=0&picindex=3

Check out this guy's hood scoop!!! Where can I get one of those?!


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

He probably just bought a universal scoop and had a shop mold it into the shood an paint it. I can't really tell from the pic, but they seem to have done a good job.

Be warned people are going to tell you that a hood scoop on your spec will be useless. But I didn't say anything!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *universal scoop and had a shop mold it into the hood and paint it. *


true. you can get them at Summit or Nopi or pretty much any perfomance place.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Well, useless or not, they look really cool! haha. A carbon fiber hood with a scoop would be sweet! too bad no one makes one of those... i've only seen the reverse facing scoops...


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

What if you get an SR20DET off of a Puslar GTI-R and keep the top mount inter-cooler?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

it looks like a universal one that you get at a local auto store and it looks like he did a pretty decent job, he must have repainted the whole hood with it i dont think anyone else would go thorugh all the trouble to put on a nonfunctional hood scoop.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

shaolin_racer said:


> *What if you get an SR20DET off of a Puslar GTI-R and keep the top mount inter-cooler? *


That would be what we consider functional, therefore the inverse effect of the aerodynamic beneifits of the hood-scoop would not be considered what some experts call "RICE".


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

It's just a shame that the hoods with the reverse facing scoops are supposed to be pretty funtional (or so I've heard) in reducing underhood heat (I think they look funny)... and regular scoops are considered "rice" .... im definitely not into the ricerocket look... but a small/low profile hoodscoop would be cool if it actually succeeded in lowering the temperature under the hood... but its not worth it if I have to get one custom molded.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *It's just a shame that the hoods with the reverse facing scoops are supposed to be pretty funtional (or so I've heard) in reducing underhood heat (I think they look funny)... and regular scoops are considered "rice" .... im definitely not into the ricerocket look... but a small/low profile hoodscoop would be cool if it actually succeeded in lowering the temperature under the hood... but its not worth it if I have to get one custom molded. *


Stoopid parts makes a CF hood with something similar to a reverse scoop. It's kind of low key, and it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I can't remember where..but I was researching body kits online..and I saw that scoop. From what I saw and read, it's basically a plastic scoop you buy, alone, and "attach" to your hood. In my opinion, it's rather dumb. I'm all for form follows function..so if I have a scoop on my hood, it's going to work. But it does make it look a bit more aggressive. I'll give it that much.


----------

